

KonnectR, Find new and exciting people to meet with now - frantzmiccoli
http://konnectr.co/

======
dang
"Show HN" is for things that you've made that people can play with. People
can't play with something until it exists and is available to try out, so we
take "Show HN" out of titles when the submission is an email signup, a landing
page, a fundraiser, and so on.

~~~
frantzmiccoli
Ok, thanks for the feedback and the edit. I thought that "Show HN" was also
there for ideas.

------
wicia
great app for meeting people in a new area!

